# My First Mechanical Alarm



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

A gold plated Poljot "Signal" watch from the early 1970's.










Manual wind 2812.1 18 jewel movement from the First Moscow Watch Factory (1MChZ, Kirova, Poljot)

with alarm complication. The alarm operates via the top crown,winds and sets (anti-clockwise)

with the hand pointer on the dial. Surprisingly loud alarm. Lower crown hand set/wind as usual.



















Keeps excellent time and is in really excellent condition. Gold plating good, crystal good.

Some small scratches on the stainless back with folks shoving ballpoint pens in to what I

assume is the alarm stop button (haven't tried it yet)

Alarm works perfectly and runs for about 15 seconds then runs out silent.










My first Russian alarm and I'm very pleased.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love that dial ,good catch

mr sicura says hello


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine watch! They are known to be very precise.

May I show some 2612 movement alarm watch?

Gold plated Poljot, of the 70-ies (I think)










A white Poljot:










A gold/steel Poljot of the 90-ies










And one of the first models, in the 60ies, with strange indexes and hands. The make is 1MChZ im Kirova :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A very nice watch, well done, please post a picture of the movement,

has the dial been re-done?, I notice there are no CCCP markings?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Fine watch! They are known to be very precise.
> 
> May I show some 2612 movement alarm watch?
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed !

I particularly like 2 & 4


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Some really nice watches. I've always liked the alarm Poljots. Thanks for the pics.

Mine is from 60s I think. Pretty accurate and the alarm's reliable. ( I have a 1MWF Signal, too. Pics to follow.)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaurien said:


>


I love these, Vaurien. Everything's great - alarm hand, indices. Yours is in lovely condition - they can be quite poor, and tend to lose hands! Fantastic.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Still missing one of those in my collection... I remember that one I joined the forum there 2 for sale for someting like 20 quid each. I didn't had enough posts to PM the seller so I had to see them go... :crybaby:



Draygo said:


>


What's that strap?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mind if I add my two to the pot...

*Sekonda Alarms, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels*










Does anyone know if these are circa 1970s or `80s? :huh:

BTW, I often use mine when Caroline is working in the garden to remind me to keep her regularly supplied with refreshments :eat:


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

martinzx said:


> A very nice watch, well done, please post a picture of the movement,
> 
> has the dial been re-done?, I notice there are no CCCP markings?


This is the inside -










The dial hasn't been touched to my knowledge though I notice a few around without markings, so perhaps

old stock etc.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

bosartis said:


> Some small scratches on the stainless back with folks shoving ballpoint pens in to what I
> 
> assume is the alarm stop button (haven't tried it yet)


Since nobody else has pointed this out, I will:

That's not a button. It's the back end of the alarm anvil. On these older alarm watches, the anvil (the stud against which the alarm hammer strikes) was driven right through the caseback and then polished flat on the outside. This made for a stronger anvil and a better alarm tone.

My 1999 Poljot was one of the first after they switched to a snap-on caseback with a soldered anvil. The anvil had already broken off by the time I bought it in 2003. Recently I had my watchmaker fix me a new anvil in the old style:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed in this thread that watches are dated earlier than their real birth date.

I disagree of near all your dating. I'm sorry for it, but I think better to open my mind and then we can debate









Bosartis alarm watch: it has SU on the movement, no origin mark on dial: I would date it at first 90-ies.

mach 0.0013137 Sekondas: same period, for the same reason (though we should see markings on the movement).

Draygo: here we have a document: a sovietic magazin of 1979 where you can see your alarm model.

(Thanks to my friend mchap of WUS for finding it k: )

By the way, it's just like my #1.

I can surely be wrong, but markings, dimensions, and documents must be considered B)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I noticed in this thread that watches are dated earlier than their real birth date.
> 
> I disagree of near all your dating. I'm sorry for it, but I think better to open my mind and then we can debate
> 
> ...


Vaurien - good info: thanks. I must admit, my dating has always been a guess. I can't remember the insides - I'll look again later. I wonder whether you can also do a very approximate dating by reference to the typestyle of the Poljot logo? It changes, even when cyrillic or roman. Your first one, and mine, for example use a sans serif Helvetica-like typeface...

Kutusov - sorry, it came from my random box of straps, so I can't tell you where it came from... But I like the steel grey colour and it's quite good, with leather back but woven 'fabric' top.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

PS. I think mine might be slightly franken  as I've only just noticed the crown's are different - the 'alarm' crown is domed and the 'time' crown is slightly larger and pointed. I assume they should be the same. Can't believe I've not noticed this before. The 2612.1 looks all OK, though. This was one of my first 'cheap' purchases from a well-known auction site and I seem to remember that I was relieved and pleasantly surprised that it turned up at all ...and looked better than the seller's picture. It still looks great imho and Mrs Draygo like it and is actually wearing it today.


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

Poljot sure made some nice and cheap alarm watches... Enjoy!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bosartis said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > A very nice watch, well done, please post a picture of the movement,
> ...


Beautiful I like it very much, well done, a great catch!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> PS. I think mine might be slightly franken  as I've only just noticed the crown's are different - the 'alarm' crown is domed and the 'time' crown is slightly larger and pointed. I assume they should be the same. Can't believe I've not noticed this before. The 2612.1 looks all OK, though. This was one of my first 'cheap' purchases from a well-known auction site and I seem to remember that I was relieved and pleasantly surprised that it turned up at all ...and looked better than the seller's picture. It still looks great imho and Mrs Draygo like it and is actually wearing it today.


Mine also. I think they must be different, as they are also in another swiss alarm clock i've got :good:


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Vaurien said:


> I noticed in this thread that watches are dated earlier than their real birth date.
> 
> I disagree of near all your dating. I'm sorry for it, but I think better to open my mind and then we can debate
> 
> ...


Yes you could well be right. I noticed at the time the seller in his initial blurb had a 1970's date but later in his more detailed description (I've just checked) he appears to indicate 1990's. Unfortunately I don't have the knowledge or information to tell otherwise, but I'm very happy with the watch and the cost was small and represented value without doubt.

Many thanks for the info.

Do you know the significance/meaning of the SU on the movement?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bosartis said:


> Do you know the significance/meaning of the SU on the movement?


It stands for Soviet Union :notworthy:


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> bosartis said:
> 
> 
> > Some small scratches on the stainless back with folks shoving ballpoint pens in to what I
> ...


Many many thanks for the info about the little inset on the back - it's purpose did puzzle me. This perhaps may also assist in dating the watch as it has a screwed back and a non-soldered anvil - so the other posters suggestion of early '90's looks good.


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> bosartis said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the significance/meaning of the SU on the movement?
> ...


Duh....!!!!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bosartis said:


> Duh....!!!!!!


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

bosartis said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed in this thread that watches are dated earlier than their real birth date.
> ...


Got my own camera (wife had it in the car boot?) and took these additional close-ups.

Interested in the logo stamped beneath the balance -










And I took a pic of the stud that is attached to the back plate. This image shows the underside and this bit would appear to contact the anvil.










The trouble with close-ups is that everything looks really rough - I also noted that there were a couple of scribbles on the inside back which I assume were service marks - can't get good images though and could well be cyrilic?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Great macro pics!

It's the Poljot logo stamped on the movement. Not sure what it's meant to represent, but I guess it's kind of like a crown? The logo sometimes appears on the dials of later watches, above the Poljot text.

D


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Great macro pics!
> 
> It's the Poljot logo stamped on the movement. Not sure what it's meant to represent, but I guess it's kind of like a crown? The logo sometimes appears on the dials of later watches, above the Poljot text.
> 
> D


Sure, it must be the Poljot "crown" :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

